# .    .

## 737

!

     !

       :

   ,     .

1.      -2, -3      = 10 .,  ..:
4 .  ,
6 .  .

2.                ,    -15 (    2 .)

 -2, -3     = 7 . ( , ..   ).

3.              (2 .) +     (7 .).   = 9 .

 -3              ,    -2  ,                    +.

                   ,  ,        -15        .

                    ,      . 

         10    9   = 1  .

            ,  ,          ,     ,    ,       :

1)       -3,      ..: , ,     ?

2)          ,   .     . , , !    ,        ?

----------


## Svetishe

-3  ,        .      ,     ,    ,        .

----------


## 737

..     ,             .     .    ..      ?

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,    ,     50%,    ,       ,       , .. ,    , .

----------


## 737

> ,     ,    ,     50%,    ,       ,       , .. ,    , .


.

,         .       ,     ?        .     ,    . 

     ,           =      .

 ,      .    .

----------


## Svetishe

.    ,      ,     ,    ,     ,    .        .

----------


## titova-tlt

!

----------


## 737

> .    ,      ,     ,    ,     ,    .        .


, !     .




> !


 ,        )

----------


## Leyla_24

> ,       )


 ,     .   ..       :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :yes:

----------


## 737

> ,     .   ..


 ,       ,        ,    ,    .

----------


## Svetishe

,        ,   .

----------

